# Corvettes for Sale at Walmart



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)

*Well, Not Exactly.*

Though the building in Punta Gorda, Florida                             was once a Wal-Mart,
it's not any more. When Rick Treworgy                             saw that it was vacant, he decided it would be
the perfect place to showcase almost                             200 Corvettes and other GM muscle cars he owns in a vast                             collection begun more than 30 years ago. He bought it, and                             now, it's open tothe public.

                             Called Muscle Car City, the venue is                             attracting thousands of peoplewho harken back to the golden days of                             muscle cars and their youth. It's also drawing a newer generation of enthusiasts. 
.


----------



## oldman (Mar 8, 2015)

Been there. It's worth the visit, if your a Gear-head.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 8, 2015)

Our local Walmart has antique, custom, and classic cars owned by local enthusiast's every Fri. several months of the year.  They park 'em in the parking lot there.  Love the good 'ole days vehicles.


----------

